# Charge issues across multiple roms



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

So..... I've ran 4 or 5 roms. Eclipse, gummy froyo, gummy gb, stock gb and stock froyo. The entire time I've experienced random reboots. I could be Internet browsing or just texting. It's happening upwards of ten times a day now. I've wiped between roms, have the stock kernel with gummy gb 1.5.


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sounds like it could be an app that is causing your reboots.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

How Would I go about tracking that down?


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Unfortunately you would have to remove all of your apps and reinstall them one by one until you find the culprit.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thats insane lol..... I dont really think I have anything unusual just some run of the mill stuff like I've always had. Rebooted 3 times while I replied.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Is there not an easier more practical way? I can't just go without my apps for a whole day to see how it goes plus that would take weeks to test every app one at a time.


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

Normally what happens with random reboots is a low memory situation, or an app using massive amounts of cpu. I would start uninstalling apps one at a time until the problem goes away.

I have experienced this problem before, and just recently with the latest update of GoSms


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

There any way to get an idea of what it woul be? I have gosmspro but keep it inactive.


----------



## thecontrolm7cl (Jun 24, 2011)

Honestly i had a similar problem with my old phone (DROID X) and got similar answers to what you are getting here and eventually came to the conclusion that it was a defective phone. Got my next phone installed all the same apps and all was good. It might be in your benefit to get back to stock ee4 install your apps like normal go to verizon and tell them that you've tried everything possible and you want a new one a lot of times they are really great about it


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

So a warranty claim would be in order?
Edit: another thing that's strange is for the second day in a row, my battery has been at exactly 92% in the morning.


----------



## Dslider85 (Jul 12, 2011)

The 92 thing is due to your battery stats. Let your phone drain to 2% then wipe stars. Then let it charge all the way while it is off and wipe again. The reboots have happened to me before because of a bad titanium backup restore. Try only restoring data on needed apps. The rest just restore the app with no data.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I always restore app only for instability reasons like that.


----------



## andraddict (Jun 22, 2011)

If I were trying to rule out a possible hardware/warranty issue, I would probably:

1.) Back up any critical data - mybackup or titanium

2.) Reboot into CWM and do the big 3 - wipe cache, wipe data, wipe dalvik

3.) Install a well established rom-package through odin - For diagnostic purposes, I would recommend EE4 Gummy as it has been fairly well vetted. Stay away from the new-ish gingerbread leaks for now until you have narrowed down the problem. The odin package will ensure that you have properly formatted and re-written the radio, kernel, rom, etc.

4.) Do not restore data/apps right away - try to use it as a clean install. Check your email, browse the web, etc.

5.) If you have instability prior to installing anything extra, then you may have a hardware issue. Otherwise, the problem is likely in the data that you are restoring.

**Be careful with restoring any data in general. I recently had major performance issues with the initial release of EP1F GummyCharged GBE. I was almost ready to give up on it and go back to EE4 until I tried the aforementioned steps. Something in the data I restored from Mybackup Pro was wigging out my phone. After a clean reinstall and manually reinstalling my apps with no data restore, my phone is now running smooth as silk.**

As far as the battery issue, reconditioning makes a huge difference. Let your phone die completely, place on the charger until it says it is completed, unplug it and let it max out a couple of times after unplugging, then boot directly into CWM and wipe battery stats in the advanced menu. My battery is unbelievable now. I took my phone off the charger at 7:30 this morning, and with moderate use throughout the day on twitter, email, web and such, I still have 70% left at 8:15 (almost 13 hours later).

Sorry for the long reply. I figure I've spent enough time lurking and reading everyone else's posts, that its time that I help out and start adding to the community.


----------



## anaphora68 (Jul 11, 2011)

If you are using set cpu or any kind of processor profile you will force reboots. You cannot use a method of cpu control. Imnuts has disclaimers on XDA on this.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

